# Chess



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I have just taken it up again after a long time by playing it on my phone. Just on level one at moment! Do any TC members play?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I answered your question in a thread called "Is it really about the music?"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to play in competition (Dutch second division, ELO around 2000), but have not played a serious game in 20+ years.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Yep. I play club chess. Played in weekend Congress's when I was a lot younger but still play in league matches.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, and I love it; although I'm not very good....mediocre at best. In college in the mid 70's, I hung out and played with a few of the members of the chess club in the Student Union Building. Once, I actually got one of them to have to think about their next move for almost 5-10 seconds. Usually they just sat impatiently waiting for me to make a move so they could instantly make their next move. Watching that guy reach for a piece and then pull his hand back to think made me feel good!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Joe B said:


> Yes, and I love it; although I'm not very good....mediocre at best. In college in the mid 70's, I hung out and played with a few of the members of the chess club in the Student Union Building. Once, I actually got one of them to have to think about their next move for almost 5-10 seconds. Usually they just sat impatiently waiting for me to make a move so they could instantly make their next move. Watching that guy reach for a piece and then pull his hand back to think made me feel good!


Sometimes Beating the best player feels better than Being the best player. It's why people are paying to watch McGregor fight Mayweather. They are paying for the chance to see something historic. Not something typical.


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

In my childhood I used to play chess with my grandfathers. Now I play chess just a few times in a year on my computer.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, I play chess very badly. I'm really just a "wood pusher". I try to improve my game by studying the games of players I enjoy, such as José Capablanca and Boris Spassky. I am working through László Polgár's _Chess: 5334 Problems, Combinations, and Games_, and find it challenging and relaxing. I would recommend the book if you find yourself in a rut. (It really helped my middle-game)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

McGregor has no chance. I'll probably watch it, even though the outcome is set in my mind.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I play the chess badly but I enjoy playing the Chinese chess much more. Do you play it?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> McGregor has no chance. I'll probably watch it, even though the outcome is set in my mind.


Look at the words you used. "No chance" "Probably watch" "set in my mind"

You will pay for an outcome you expect. Like buying life insurance when you know you are already dying. But there is a difference. The people who are betting against YOU have already won this fight. You think you're paying to watch a boring fight where the boxer wins. But I know the truth. You are Paying to see a miracle, and it is possible. You would not buy the fight if McGregor did not have a chance to put an undefeated man to sleep with one punch. Have you ever watched the Twilight Zone? One of the first few episodes in 1963 had a gunslinger. A man who couldn't walk away until someone killed him or he saved a life. He turned to alcohol. I can relate. And then something "magic" happens. I won't spoil an ending that is much older than 1963. Check it out.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Crystal said:


> I play the chess badly but I enjoy playing the Chinese chess much more. Do you play it?


I love Chinese Checkers because its closer to Chess than American "idiot" checkers. But there's beauty in American Checkers because there's beauty in Othello.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

scratchgolf said:


> Look at the words you used. "No chance" "Probably watch" "set in my mind"
> 
> You will pay for an outcome you expect. Like buying life insurance when you know you are already dying. But there is a difference. The people who are betting against YOU have already won this fight. You think you're paying to watch a boring fight where the boxer wins. But I know the truth. You are Paying to see a miracle, and it is possible. You would not buy the fight if McGregor did not have a chance to put an undefeated man to sleep with one punch. Have you ever watched the Twilight Zone? One of the first few episodes in 1963 had a gunslinger. A man who couldn't walk away until someone killed him or he saved a life. He turned to alcohol. I can relate. And then something "magic" happens. I won't spoil an ending that is much older than 1963. Check it out.


A guy with no formal boxing experience against who may be the best fighter of all-time? I would pay just to see Mayweather's boxing skills, regardless of outcome. The Pacquiao fight ended as I expected it would.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> A guy with no formal boxing experience against who may be the best fighter of all-time? I would pay just to see Mayweather's boxing skills, regardless of outcome. The Pacquiao fight ended as I expected it would.


Did you see Buster beating Mike? I saw Mike beat Bruno. I saw Bruno's eyes. I saw fear. I know that fear. Do you know what Mike did to Bruno? You're a search away.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

scratchgolf said:


> Did you see Buster beating Mike? I saw Mike beat Bruno. I saw Bruno's eyes. I saw fear. I know that fear. Do you know what Mike did to Bruno? You're a search away.


Ya, I saw the Buster/Tyson one. Tyson was a one-dimensional fighter. Not anyone of Mayweather boxing skills.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, I saw the Buster/Tyson one. Tyson was a one-dimensional fighter. Not anyone of Mayweather boxing skills.


If I fought Floyd under the "rules" established, he would peck me to death. If Floyd fought me under the laws of nature, he would lose and you would get rich betting on me. What were Gladiators and, more importantly, what are you?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

scratchgolf said:


> If I fought Floyd under the "rules" established, he would peck me to death. If Floyd fought me under the laws of nature, he would lose and you would get rich betting on me. What were Gladiators and, more importantly, what are you?


You some MMA expert or what? Or you just a big guy? Me, I'm just some guy.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I am 5 feet, 6 inches. I have brought down bigger men. Have you heard of Hapkido? I am trained. Counterkick, counterpunch. Defense. Self Defense. I am capable of defending myself. I am trained. But I am also capable of compassion. This makes me different.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

scratchgolf said:


> I am 5 feet, 6 inches. I have brought down bigger men. Have you heard of Hapkido? I am trained. Counterkick, counterpunch. Defense. Self Defense. I am capable of defending myself. I am trained. But I am also capable of compassion. This makes me different.


Ya, heard of Hapkido. Are you saying most fighters are not capable of compassion? Samurais are trained in compassion. Do you give to charity, or is it your idea of compassion of not beating someone to a pulp?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I confess. I've never played chess in my life. Never even tried. And I don't know why.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, heard of Hapkido. Are you saying most fighters are not capable of compassion? Samurais are trained in compassion. Do you give to charity, or is it your idea of compassion of not beating someone to a pulp?


My idea of compassion is mine alone. I "fought" a friend around 20 years ago. It started in fun, as men are known to do, and it turned violent, as many "fun fights" also do. It only ended when my friend "fishhooked" me and I tapped out. I tapped out because I felt my skin ripping and I knew what level of force was required to end the pain I was feeling and return it with greater power. But I would've really hurt my friend, so I chose mercy. Not for my ripping skin. For what he didn't realize I was capable of. Does this help you understand?


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I love chess. My dad taught me to play when I was 8 or 9. My favorite chess activity is to analyze games between grandmasters, or to put two powerful chess programs on my computer (i.e. Fritz and Houdini) and watch them duke it out. 
My own game leaves a lot to be desired. I'm completely terrible at openings and board development, although if I somehow manage to do those well, I have a pretty decent middle and endgame.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Gordontrek said:


> I love chess. My dad taught me to play when I was 8 or 9. My favorite chess activity is to analyze games between grandmasters, or to put two powerful chess programs on my computer (i.e. Fritz and Houdini) and watch them duke it out.
> My own game leaves a lot to be desired. I'm completely terrible at openings and board development, although if I somehow manage to do those well, I have a pretty decent middle and endgame.


You will only become a chess master if you dedicate your soul to the game. In my humble opinion, you are capable of so much more. I apologize now if my encouragement has offended you.

Edit: Did you read my post about my skin ripping, and did it help you understand the "game" of Chess? I hope it did.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> I confess. I've never played chess in my life. Never even tried. And I don't know why.


I played chess as a child - mainly because my brother had just learned how to play and needed an opponent. I was useless. I just can't concentrate on games that require that sort of logical commitment or weighing of mathematical possibilities.










I had to give up on 'Mastermind' too. And my grandmother gave up on ever being able to teach me bridge.

I don't do numbers, only words. I can soldier on with some abstruse Eng-Lit text that nobody else could be bothered with - well, I *could*. Now I feel that life is too short.

So I leave chess to others - but with the utmost respect for those who are good at it. :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the "game" Mastermind. If you can not Solve the "game" in 4 moves, you do not understand the "game" of Mastermind.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ya, I saw the Buster/Tyson one. Tyson was a one-dimensional fighter. Not anyone of Mayweather boxing skills.


One-dimensional, perhaps, but brutally strong enough to finesse more skillful boxers. That's the way it works, sometimes. Decades ago, one of my neighbors was a pro boxer named Hedgemon Lewis, a welterweight. He was in training for a match that would determine the contender for welterweight championship. He lost that one, but later redeemed himself in a rematch. I beat him several times...in chess, that is, which he also enjoyed. He was a pretty good player, actually better than me, but I won a few. My weakness was in end games


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Ingelou. I was advised not to speak names but I will speak yours. You are a kind and gentle soul. I understand your allegiances and I understand you. Thank you for being kind to me, so long ago, and today.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> One-dimensional, perhaps, but brutally strong enough to finesse more skillful boxers. That's the way it works, sometimes. Decades ago, one of my neighbors was a pro boxer named Hedgemon Lewis, a welterweight. He was in training for a match that would determine the contender for welterweight championship. He lost that one, but later redeemed himself in a rematch. I beat him several times...in chess, that is, which he also enjoyed. He was a pretty good player, actually better than me, but I won a few. My weakness was in end games


You know what I know. Thank you for your input. I found GREAT value in it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

scratchgolf said:


> My idea of compassion is mine alone. I "fought" a friend around 20 years ago. It started in fun, as men are known to do, and it turned violent, as many "fun fights" also do. It only ended when my friend "fishhooked" me and I tapped out. I tapped out because I felt my skin ripping and I knew what level of force was required to end the pain I was feeling and return it with greater power. But I would've really hurt my friend, so I chose mercy. Not for my ripping skin. For what he didn't realize I was capable of. Does this help you understand?


So you tapped out because even though your buddy had you in a submission move, you actually could have reversed it and hurt him worse instead? Wow, choosing mercy by tapping out in that situation was really big on your part. But how were you going to get out of that hold anyway? you sure you weren't fooling youself?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> So you tapped out because even though your buddy had you in a submission move, you actually could have reversed it and hurt him worse instead? Wow, choosing mercy by tapping out in that situation was really big on your part. But how were you going to get out of that hold anyway? you sure you weren't fooling youself?


I will tell you something very personal about ME now, and if others choose to read and learn, I will give them that option. When my WIFE gave herself to another man, and he called me, and asked if I slept with her AFTER he did. A man who WAS NOT and IS NOT the father of my sons. I AM. And when this "man" asked me a question. If I had "slept with his GIRLFRIEND" who was still legally my WIFE, I lied and said no. To SAVE her LIFE from HIM. Because if a man is sick enough to think what he has STOLEN is his, that he will KILL to protect it, who am I to stop him? I saved a life that day, and not my own. I saved MY SON'S MOTHER'S LIFE! and she knew it and knows it. Who else here would do what I did, and lied as I lied, to protect their Son's mother, and assume all the shame? I have no shame, my friend. I have no fear, my friend. I am only trying to help YOU, my friend.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I am 5 feet, 6 inches tall. I weigh 180lbs. I used to weigh 265lbs. Until I changed my life. I have fought, and defeated men who were literally twice my size, and 4 times my strength. But I love Schubert, not violence. I am good at violence ONLY because I abhor it. I have also lost to men "half" my size. Consider this.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I know little about chess and am very bad at it, but I always thought that physical strength played little or no part in it.

Perhaps that explains my poor performance at the game.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I know little about chess and am very bad at it, but I always thought that physical strength played little or no part in it.
> 
> Perhaps that explains my poor performance at the game.


Some time ago, I was intrigued to discover that several chess world star players regularly work out as part of their preparation for matches. Of course, it helps to know something of the game, but being in good shape apparently does some good. Who knew it took physical training to sit still over a chess board for hours at a time?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

znapschatz said:


> Some time ago, I was intrigued to discover that several chess world star players regularly work out as part of their preparation for matches. Of course, it helps to know something of the game, but being in good shape apparently does some good. Who knew it took *physical training to sit still over a chess board for hours at a time?*


That explains it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

scratchgolf said:


> I will tell you something very personal about ME now, and if others choose to read and learn, I will give them that option. When my WIFE gave herself to another man, and he called me, and asked if I slept with her AFTER he did. A man who WAS NOT and IS NOT the father of my sons. I AM. And when this "man" asked me a question. If I had "slept with his GIRLFRIEND" who was still legally my WIFE, I lied and said no. To SAVE her LIFE from HIM. Because if a man is sick enough to think what he has STOLEN is his, that he will KILL to protect it, who am I to stop him? I saved a life that day, and not my own. I saved MY SON'S MOTHER'S LIFE! and she knew it and knows it. Who else here would do what I did, and lied as I lied, to protect their Son's mother, and assume all the shame? I have no shame, my friend. I have no fear, my friend. I am only trying to help YOU, my friend.


Whoa, that was an unexpected turn of topic. You do have a big heart bro, took true humility. I see how it relates to your previous spar also. What are you trying to help me with? That part I don't get.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

My computer beat me in chess. 
But it was no match for me in hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

what a neglected thread, usually one assumes that chess and classical music go hand in hand


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...well, just so y'all know, my weak point is playing as black. :3 

it is odd, since i am more of a defensive type of person... yet i end up wanting to go super offensive as black... :O 
While with white, i end up going defensive. with a couple options of taking your pieces. *nods, no worries though, i will sometimes sacrifice a piece just to get you confused as to why this would be the move...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is IMO the greatest board game ever developed, but I avoid it. I get too tense and stressed out if I try to play. Besides that I am not very good at strategy.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and i play also. the chess game on my I Phone beats me all the time


----------

